# What's on need to have list? Name only 1



## Thlian (Jul 11, 2022)

In the jungle of VST's, effects, libraries So on and so on. Making up my mind is darn difficult. As a guy listening to scores almost 24/7 there are some pretty awesome effects going on. Powerfull and intense synth sounds rumbling through as a layer both distant and near.
Cant quite figure out what can make this kinda sounds, so since yall Prod and have many good and bad experiences. So why not get som help a long the way to see if it point me in the right direction. First of all, rule out kontakt, since it's a obvious choice. Just name one tool if you had to choose

1. Synth/effects with a built in sampler would be nice. Easy UI

2. Orchestral library

3. Solo Violin, viola and chello

4. Piano

5. Percussion (epic and thunderous)

6. Drum set/maschine

7. One of the other "instruments" out there thats a good allround flexible work horse.

8. Mixing effects. Since MANY are not even close to cover it. But EQ, reverb, delay, compressor, or the "perfect bundle"

9. Vintage keyboards can be added, preferably 80's

Then some might say that depends on what kind of scoring or music one would make. To make it easier, with all the above one could go from scoring Bladerunner2049 one day to Downtown Abbey the next. I am sure the list don't have to be more complicated than this, no matter what one would make. Bundles and subscriptions are allowed within reason. 

Just one more thing, OPUS player doesn't purge for some reason and because I use HDD for budget reasons. It's a nogo for now. Clipping occurs every other key press. UVIworkstation and Kontakt player works just fine.


----------



## Lord Daknight (Oct 21, 2022)

1. Omnisphere
2. BBC Symphony Orchestra or Nucleus
3. Pacific Violin and Cello Freebies, Audio Imperia Solo
4. Cinepiano or Noire
5. Apocalypse Elements
6. Maybe the upcoming Tokyo Scoring Kits
7. Heavier7strings and Aaron Venture
8. N/A, I use stock plugins
9. Spitfire Labs or Sinefactory


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 21, 2022)

I would definitely choose Komplete Standard as a firm foundation of any sound collection and a source of bread-and-butter sounds. I must admit, though, that with high-quality free series that exist today, especially LABS and Sine Factory, some things from Komplete could be replaced with those quite easily.

My choice for orchestral and cinematic libraries is definitely Spitfire, particularly compact solutions such as the Albion series, Originals series, and BBCSO Core.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 21, 2022)

How to save money and temper GAS...
#1: If it cannot be resold or at the very least demoed think twice. Better yet, don't buy it. 
#2: If it's not on sale wait until it is. 

"Some will pay for what others pay to avoid." --Howard Devoto


----------



## cloudbuster (Oct 21, 2022)

1. VPS Avenger
2. EWQL Hopus
3. really depends on the project
4. same
5. my own sample collection followed by an FX chain
6. Drum machine in Bitwig with multisamples
7. Bitwig
8. don't get me started on FX  but I'm still using iZotopes Alloy 2 or Waves AR strip on almost any track
9. Korg M1 (or MonoPoly, depends ... I owned both of them back in the day)


----------

